# Playmate Oktober 2009



## Handlampe (13. Oktober 2008)

So, nachdem ja die Foto tour statt gefunden hat brauche ich jetzt eure Hilfe: 

Wer wird jetzt das Bikemate des Monats Oktober im TT Kalender 2009
Ich kann mich überhaupt nicht entscheiden.


Ich fand die Auswahl der 10 besten Bilder schon nicht leicht.


*Bild 1*
Klaus beim Schrock:






*Bild 2*
Eine unserer beiden fitten Damen Martina 





*Bild 3*
Andre auf dem Steinerberg





*Bild 4*
Pascal im Sturzflug






*Bild 5*
Manni im Seilbahntrail





*Bild 6 *
Sebastian auf dem Hornberg





*Bild 7*
Uwe auf dem Koppen





*Bild 8*
Manni auf dem Koppen





*Bild 9*
Wo geht's lang???





*Bild 10*
Thomas und Ralf auf dem Koppen






Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Viele bei der Abstimmung mit machen.
Sie läuft jetzt 14 Tage lang


----------



## Handlampe (13. Oktober 2008)

Achso: Hab mir überlegt, als kleinen Anreiz zum mitmachen verlose ich unter allen Teilnehmern einen TT Kalender 2009

Also, wer so einen Quatsch gebrauchen kann, der sollte mitmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (13. Oktober 2008)

....wo bitte geht´s zur Abstimmung!?
.....darf Mann/Frau auch zwei Votes abgeben, die Models sind einfach alle 
zu schön!Eh, die Landschaft und das Foto für sich natürlich auch!!!


----------



## Handlampe (13. Oktober 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ....wo bitte geht´s zur Abstimmung!?
> .....darf Mann/Frau auch zwei Votes abgeben, die Models sind einfach alle
> zu schön!Eh, die Landschaft und das Foto für sich natürlich auch!!!



Nein Fräulein Fraggle. Wir sind nicht bei der Bundestagswahl, es gibt also keine Zweitstimme.
Zur Abstimmung geht es ganz nach oben.


----------



## supasini (13. Oktober 2008)

Koppen is immer wieder schön - aber als Motiv zu bekannt...
deshalb No4 bitte!


----------



## Redfraggle (13. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nein Fräulein Fraggle. Wir sind nicht bei der Bundestagswahl, es gibt also keine Zweitstimme.
> Zur Abstimmung geht es ganz nach oben.



....Schaaaaade!Das sind aber strenge Regeln!Da werde ich die allwissende
Müllhalde nocheinmal zu Rate ziehen, denn sich für ein Bild zu entscheiden ist seeeehr schwierig


----------



## sibby08 (13. Oktober 2008)

Uwe, Bild 1 wird bei mir nicht angezeigt. Währe Klaus gegenüber nicht fair wenn ich das einfach unberücksichtigt lasse.

Super Fotos sind da bei . Da sieht man mal den Unterschied wenn man eine DSLR dabei hat und damit auch umgehen kann, Respekt!
Mich ärgert es bei den Bildern umso mehr das ich nicht dabei sein konnte .


----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2008)

Also entweder das Bild von, oder das mit Pascal. Wäre doch cool wenn der Gast hier das Rennen macht. Er wollte sicher schon immer mal Playmate werden


----------



## Tazz (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin zwar nicht mitgefahren aber am besten finde ich Bild 10 



*sehr fein *​


----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2008)

Darfst trotzdem abstimmen ;-)


----------



## Handlampe (13. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht mitgefahren aber am besten finde ich Bild 10
> 
> 
> 
> *sehr fein *​



Wie Ralph schon sagte....du darfst aber trotzdem abstimmen, Renate....es gibt ja auch was zu gewinnen, gell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (13. Oktober 2008)

Harmonische Farbgebung, gute Ausleuchtung, dynamischer Gesamteindruck, der konzentrierte Blick des Fahrer: Manni ist Bikemate des Monats. 
Bild 5!

Claus.


----------



## Handlampe (13. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Uwe, Bild 1 wird bei mir nicht angezeigt. Währe Klaus gegenüber nicht fair wenn ich das einfach unberücksichtigt lasse.



Ist ja merkwürdig, Udo


*Bild 1*





....geht das denn?


----------



## Tazz (13. Oktober 2008)

*Habe ich gemacht *

konnte bis eben das erste Bild auch nicht sehen  

aber Bild 10 bleibt trotzdem mein Favorit


----------



## Handlampe (13. Oktober 2008)

tazz schrieb:


> *habe Ich Gemacht *



*Brav*


----------



## Bagatellschaden (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi Uwe,

unten ist das Bild zu sehen, in der Umfrage hingegen nicht!? Sind aber auch unterschiedliche Source-Angaben zu den Bildern.
Claus.


----------



## Jule (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin für Bild Nr. 4: 
Schönes Staubwölkchen + dynamische Haltung. Und das beige Omba-Trikot paßt perfekt zum Hintergrund. 

Freundschaftliche Beziehungen zum Playmate Nr. 4 haben mich natürlich nicht beeinflußt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (13. Oktober 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> unten ist das Bild zu sehen, in der Umfrage hingegen nicht!? Sind aber auch unterschiedliche Source-Angaben zu den Bildern.
> Claus.



Ist auch eine andere Größe Claus. Hab's jetzt nochmal neu verlinkt....komischerweise wurde es bei mir angezeigt.


----------



## Handlampe (13. Oktober 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Freundschaftliche Beziehungen zum Playmate Nr. 4 haben mich natürlich nicht beeinflußt!




Neee, is klar, Jule....


----------



## ultra2 (13. Oktober 2008)

Bild 10

Weil man den Spass der Beiden in den Gesichtern ablesen kann.

Schick den von mir gewonnenen Kalender an das Tazz. Ich will euch nicht ständig bei mir rumhängen haben.


----------



## PacMan (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiss... für mich selbst abzustimmen ist nicht die beste Art. 
Aber die Chance, Playmate Oktober zu werden - da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen!!! 

Ach ja: Falls ich den Kalender nicht gewinne, so möchte ich auf jeden Fall einen kaufen! Egal, ob ich drin bin, oder nicht!


----------



## Redking (14. Oktober 2008)

Na da gab es aber ein besseres Foto von mir.

*Nicht Urmel aus dem Eis sondern Redking aus dem Gebüsch.*

*Bild 11*






Und da Playmate weiblich ist bleibt ja keine Frage ihr Mädchen.

Grüße
Klaus


P.S: Wo ist Bild 4???? Zensur????


----------



## Handlampe (14. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schick den von mir gewonnenen Kalender an das Tazz. Ich will euch nicht ständig bei mir rumhängen haben.




....du hättest dann sogar im Januar ein Teammitglied vom TIII bei dir rumhängen.






...gut, wenn man es nicht weiß....der kleine Mensch da links im Vordergrund ist der Konfuse....


----------



## ultra2 (14. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....du hättest dann sogar im Januar ein Teammitglied vom TIII bei dir rumhängen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähh...ich kenne das Januarbild nischt. Zeig mal.


----------



## sibby08 (14. Oktober 2008)

So habe auch meine Stimme abgegeben. Ich freue mich schon auf den Kalender .
Vielleicht kann ich ja endlich mal im November oder Dezember mit fahren und aktiv an der Gestaltung teilnehmen .


----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. Oktober 2008)

Egomanen bitte nach links. Jeder nur ein Bild!


Claus.


----------



## Handlampe (14. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich ja endlich mal im November oder Dezember mit fahren und aktiv an der Gestaltung teilnehmen .



Hmm, da müssten wir uns aber was Anderes überlegen.
Z.B. dürfte die Novembertour nur bei strömenden Regen statt finden. 
Oder vielleicht doch ein Foto Nighride.

Da fallen mir doch immer wieder die schon fast kultigen KFL Bilder von Alex alias hama687 ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Stimmung nahe zu perfekt eingefangen 



Handlampe schrieb:


> Da fallen mir doch immer wieder die schon fast kultigen KFL Bilder von Alex alias hama687 ein.


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich müsste ein Oktoberbild ja so oder so ähnlich aussehen


----------



## joscho (14. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....du hättest dann sogar im Januar ein Teammitglied vom TIII bei dir rumhängen.



Was zu viel ist, ist zu viel 



> ...gut, wenn man es nicht weiß....der kleine Mensch da links im Vordergrund ist der Konfuse....



Irgendwie ist er das ja (fast) immer 

Ach ja, Bild 10 ist wirklich das Beste. Die Komposition, die Schärfe, die Farben usw.


----------



## Handlampe (14. Oktober 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste ein Oktoberbild ja so oder so ähnlich aussehen


----------



## FilledBratze (14. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Achso: Hab mir überlegt, als kleinen Anreiz zum mitmachen verlose ich unter allen Teilnehmern einen TT Kalender 2009
> 
> Also, wer so einen Quatsch gebrauchen kann, der sollte mitmachen



Kann man den Kalender gegen eine kleine Schutzgebühr erstehen, falls das Glück nicht reicht?

Irgendwie hab' ich am Sonntag nach der Tour ziemlich viel Quatsch gefaselt. Muss wohl ne positiv zu wertende Schocksituation gewesen sein. Nach den kniffeligen und geilen Trails


----------



## andy-klein (14. Oktober 2008)

Da ja hier jeder mitmachen darf, habe ich auch mal für Bild 10 gestimmt.


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich bekomme momentan übrigens auch nur 5 Bilder angezeigt. Ich vermute, das liegt an Sevenload!?


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....du hättest dann sogar im Januar ein Teammitglied vom TIII bei dir rumhängen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super! Dann schick den Gewinn an die Tazz und das Belegexemplar an mich 

Und die nächste Ahrtour bitte nicht auf den SIT-Termin legen 

Grüße
Ralf

PS: Bin auch für Bild 10


----------



## ChaosRaven (14. Oktober 2008)

Bilder 3, 4, 5, 6 und 8 werden bei mir nicht angezeigt und die Links führen zu 404-Fehlern..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Oktober 2008)

@Bagatellschaden:

Du hattest doch fleißig gefilmt und fotografiert. Kann man davon etwas sehen und eventuell auch erhalten?

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. Oktober 2008)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Bilder 3, 4, 5, 6 und 8 werden bei mir nicht angezeigt und die Links führen zu 404-Fehlern..


Das gleiche hier. Bilder können nicht angezeigt werden, da irgendwie nicht vorhanden. Sowohl unter Firefox als auch im Konquerter.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. Oktober 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> @Bagatellschaden:
> Du hattest doch fleißig gefilmt und fotografiert. Kann man davon etwas sehen und eventuell auch erhalten?
> Grüße. Boris



Fotografiert nicht, nur gefilmt. Gebt mir bitte ein bißchen Zeit, daraus einen hübschen Film zu schneiden. Den werde ich dann allgemeinzugänglich irgendwo im Web unterbringen. 
Ist aber gut, dass Du danach fragst; so ist der Anreiz größer, mich abends mal dranzusetzen.

Grüße,
Claus.


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2008)

@Uwe: Lade die 10 Bilder doch hier in einem Album hoch.


----------



## Hiller77 (14. Oktober 2008)

Super Bilder, finden solche Touren häufiger statt?


----------



## Handlampe (15. Oktober 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> @Uwe: Lade die 10 Bilder doch hier in einem Album hoch.



Gute Idee Ralph


*Also: Alle Kandidaten gibt es in diesem Album*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (15. Oktober 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Kann man den Kalender gegen eine kleine Schutzgebühr erstehen, falls das Glück nicht reicht?



Hi Stefan

Also, der Kalender kommt im A3 Format raus. Der Druck wird etwa 20  kosten. 

Ende November kann er bei mir bestellt werden.
Ich werde aber vorher nochmal alle Playmates vorstellen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. Oktober 2008)

Meine Stimme ging an Bild 4. Mir war das Foto beim durchblättern schon aufgefallen, echt gut getroffen!


----------



## wogru (15. Oktober 2008)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Bilder 3, 4, 5, 6 und 8 werden bei mir nicht angezeigt und die Links führen zu 404-Fehlern..



Geht mir auch so und blind möchte ich nicht abstimmen


----------



## ultra2 (15. Oktober 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so und blind möchte ich nicht abstimmen




...vielleicht von der Abstimmung Abstand nehmen?

Oder doch hier nochmal nachlesen?


----------



## wogru (16. Oktober 2008)

Inzwischen habe die Bilder gesehen, mich würde aber der technische Kram interessieren warum es nur übers Fotoalbum geht


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. Oktober 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Inzwischen habe die Bilder gesehen, mich würde aber der technische Kram interessieren warum es nur übers Fotoalbum geht



Es geht nicht "nur" über das IBC-Fotoalbum, sondern prinzipiell auch von jedem externen Webalbum. Im konkreten Fall ist wohl das Problem, dass sevenload die Bilder zwischen seinen Servern hin- und herschiebt - wahrscheinlich für's Load Balancing.
Wenn man nicht den immer gleichen Perma-Link verwendet (Funktion "In Website/Blog einbinden"), sondern die URL des Bildes durch Kopieren (z.B. Copy Image Location in Firefox) überträgt, dann passiert es, dass sevenload einem den Teppich unter den Füßen wegzieht, wenn es das Bild auf einen anderen Server umlagert. Aktuell stehen die Bilder auf einer data5 genannten Maschine und nicht mehr auf dem data85, den Uwe in dem Eröffnungspost verlinkt. Wobei sich das Umlagern wohl nicht physisch durch Verschieben von Rechner zu Rechner gestaltet, sondern virtuell durch Aufruf unterschiedlicher Rechner durch den Load Balancer. Die Rechner teilen sich dann einen Storage, in dem die Bilder rumliegen.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## PacMan (28. Oktober 2008)

Hey, die Umfrage ist durch!

Es ist mir eine RIESEN-EHRE, ein Bild zu eurem Kalender beitragen zu dürfen!!! 

So, wo ist unsere Glücksfee Uwe? Es sollte doch noch ein Gratis-Exemplar verlost werden...


----------



## Handlampe (28. Oktober 2008)

Jau, mit klaren 50,7% hat also das Bild von Pascal gewonnen. 

GRATULATION

Phototechnisch perfekt gefahren (weil in Zeitlupe) von Thomas W. und Ralf M.







Vielen Dank an Alle fürs mitmachen bei der Abstimmung.

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen ein kleines Video von der Verlosung machen und den Gewinner des Kalenders bekannt geben.


----------



## PacMan (28. Oktober 2008)

Apropos Video: Claus, wie geht's voran? Gibt's bald schon was zu sehen?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. November 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Apropos Video: Claus, wie geht's voran? Gibt's bald schon was zu sehen?



Ich freue mich, diese Frage endlich mit JA! beantworten zu können. 

Hier also ist der Film zum Foto.

Zwar bin ich mit den Videoqualität noch nicht zufrieden, aber für jetzt soll es genügen. Mal sehen, vielleicht schneide ich noch einen kurzen Videoclip daraus oder Uwe legt sein Zauberhändchen an das Rohmaterial.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2008)

Soo, hier geht es jetzt um diesen Hochglanzkalender im A3 Format








(Das Novbild fehlt noch...da muß ich noch auf einen richtig miesen Tag warten)

Wir machen jetzt doch kein Video von der kleinen Verlosung....ihr müßt uns jetzt einfach glauben, daß vor uns eine kleine orangefarbene Plastikschüssel mit 69 Papierschnipsel steht, aus der wir jetzt 2 Zettel ziehen werden.

Der 1. Zettel ist der Gewinner, der 2. Zettel ist auch ein 
Gewinner....aber nur wenn der Erste den Kalender nicht will 


....vielleicht sollten wir doch 69 Zettel ziehen


----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2008)

.....änd tsö winner is






*
SPORTSÜCHTIGER *


----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2008)

....und falls der Süchtige das Ding nicht haben will....


----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2008)

bekommt den Kalender:




*EIFELWOLF*


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. November 2008)

So ein Zufall: ich habe gerade meinen Nick in _Sportsüchtiger _geändert


----------



## ultra2 (1. November 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> .....änd tsö winner is
> 
> 
> *
> SPORTSÜCHTIGER *



Da ist dir wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen. Wie ich schon hier geschrieben hatte, habe ich das Ding ja gewonnen.


----------



## PacMan (2. November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner! 

Dann muss ich so ein Ding wohl doch kostspielig erwerben. Naja, das ist es mir wert! 
Also Uwe, notier schon mal 'ne Bestellung von mir!


----------



## Handlampe (2. November 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Also Uwe, notier schon mal 'ne Bestellung von mir!




Alles klar Pascal, ist notiert.

Für Alle, die auch so ein Ding wollen: Bitte bis 23. November bei mir melden.
Der Preis wird 20 EUR betragen.

Ende November möchte ich den Druck auf den Weg geben und dann hoffentlich bis Ende des Jahres den Kalender in den Händen halten.


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. November 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Alles klar Pascal, ist notiert.
> 
> Für Alle, die auch so ein Ding wollen: Bitte bis 23. November bei mir melden.
> Der Preis wird 20 EUR betragen.
> ...



Klaro, hätte bitte auch gerne einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (3. November 2008)

Der GeDe hat hier ein kleines Video ausgegraben. Irgendwie kommt mir die Stelle bekannt vor... 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=C4eXmIAaCZI

Aber verdammt, diese Kurventechnik muss ich auch mal üben!


----------



## arnos (30. November 2008)

Hi,
hab gerade das video von eurer tour gesehen.
Schick, kann ich da nur sagen.
Würde ich gerne mal nachfahren.
Hat vielleicht jemand die tour aufgezeichnet und könnte mir den track zukommen lassen.
Lg arno


----------



## supasini (30. November 2008)

Hi Arno,
bin zwar nicht dabei gewesen, aber es gibt so eine Art "Ahrtalkodex": keine Tracks weitergeben!
Ich denke, da werden sich auch alle Teilnehmer dieser Tour dran halten, du wirst wohl oder übel mal mit einem der Locals ne Runde drehen müssen, um die Trails kennen zu lernen. (Denn zeigen tun wir diese gerne!)


----------



## arnos (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi supasini,
herr der ungeschriebenen regeln und kodexe.. erkläre mir doch bitte mal den sinn deiner antwort... du hattest glaub ich vergessen mir den link auf deine seite mit den runter zuladenen touren zu geben. 
Gruß arno


----------



## supasini (2. Dezember 2008)

bei mir gibt's (fast) keine Touren runterzuladen - aus gutem Grund...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (3. Dezember 2008)

arnos schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab gerade das video von eurer tour gesehen.
> Schick, kann ich da nur sagen.
> Würde ich gerne mal nachfahren.
> ...



Danke für die Blumen - von mir ist das Video .

Die Tour hat Uwe (Handlampe) ausbaldowert. Da wäre es unhöflich seitens der Mitfahrer, ihre (tatsächlich vorhandenen) Tracks in der Gegend rumzuschicken. Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt.
Eine persönliche Note: ich find's komisch, wenn jemand so anonym um GPS-Aufzeichnungen zum Nachfahren bittet und erst gar nicht die Frage nach dem Mitfahren stellt. Ich dachte eigentlich, wir wären auf dem Video nett und umgänglich rübergekommen!?

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arnos (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi claus,

da ist ja mal ne konstruktive antwort.

Erst mal vorab ganz so anoym oder unbekannt bin ich nicht.
War früher als papa black-jack hier unterwegs und bin auch schon die ein oder andere runde mit handlampe,hardy aus k oder dem onkel sonntag gefahren.

So nun zum thema mitfahren...gerne ist bei mir aus zeitlichen gründen(fahrradladen) und mangels auto schwierig.

Hab es auch erst einmal geschaft beim jürgen/jokoman mitzufahren.
Obwohl fast vor der tür.

Versuche mich aber zu bessern.

Lg arno


----------



## Bagatellschaden (3. Dezember 2008)

arnos schrieb:


> Erst mal vorab ganz so anoym oder unbekannt bin ich nicht.



... und hast auch schon an Deinem Profil nachgebessert. 

Kleiner Hinweis zur Webseite Deines Bikeladens: Trecking ist ursprünglich niederländisch und schreibt sich Tre*kk*ing.



arnos schrieb:


> War früher als papa black-jack hier unterwegs und bin auch schon die ein oder andere runde mit handlampe,hardy aus k oder dem onkel sanntag gefahren.



Dann gib Dich doch mal dem guten Uwe zu erkennen und frag ihn nach der elektronischen Wegführung.

Grüße
Claus.


----------

